# New Pax App



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

The new pax app is awful, they copied Uber’s app. With the new version.
I use the pax app to locate other drivers so I can decide where to work with the new version you can’t see anything but the immediate area. 
Does anyone know how to get the previous version?
Thanks


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

RogerJS said:


> The new pax app is awful, they copied Uber's app. With the new version.
> I use the pax app to locate other drivers so I can decide where to work with the new version you can't see anything but the immediate area.
> Does anyone know how to get the previous version?
> Thanks


If your on IOS, you're out of luck unless you jailbreak the phone. And if you do that, as soon as they notice, they won't let you go online. If on Android, you can search around and find the app and sideload it. I did that with the SiriusXM app. The new version sucks, so a little net surfing, I found the old app and easily installed it right back on my Android phone.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

RogerJS said:


> The new pax app is awful, they copied Uber's app. With the new version.
> I use the pax app to locate other drivers so I can decide where to work with the new version you can't see anything but the immediate area.
> Does anyone know how to get the previous version?
> Thanks


If you move the pickup pin you'll see other areas.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Ski Free said:


> If you move the pickup pin you'll see other areas.


There isn't a pickup pin in the new pax app.. that's the problem


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

You can move the pin around by clicking the pickup location in order to edit the pickup. They still allow it so that pax can request a ride remotely but just added extra steps to make it harder for drivers to use.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> You can move the pin around by clicking the pickup location in order to edit the pickup. They still allow it so that pax can request a ride remotely but just added extra steps to make it harder for drivers to use.


The problem is ( with my app anyway) is that the cars aren't shown with your suggestion


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

RogerJS said:


> The problem is ( with my app anyway) is that the cars aren't shown with your suggestion


Seems to work for me. This is Lyft we are talking about, correct?

I used it the other day to order a ride remotely for my daughter. Showed me all the surrounding vehicles, just like it was supposed to. Then told me that my GPS was different from the pickup spot, was I sure?


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Seems to work for me. This is Lyft we are talking about, correct?
> 
> I used it the other day to order a ride remotely for my daughter. Showed me all the surrounding vehicles, just like it was supposed to. Then told me that my GPS was different from the pickup spot, was I sure?


Yes Lyft... 
my comment is that in the new app there is no pin on the main page to move to view cars outside the immediate 7 cars ... when I park to wAit for a ping I want to know where all the cars are within a certain area not just the immediate area ... I may want to drive a bit further out to be in a more beneficial area


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Yea i sit there dragging it around all night long on android to spot other drivers, maybe they changed something on ios? Actually I even loaded pax app on my kindle fire I use for playing music logged in with my mom's account, when lyft support told me the reason I wasn't appearing on pax map was that I was on some driver/pax account on same device, lol. Of course in reality the last update for driver app had just ****ed me, and i'd spent a bunch of hours blinking on and off the map, until I reinstalled the driver app, and got a completely different version, even though their hadn't been any official updates lol.



RogerJS said:


> Yes Lyft...
> my comment is that in the new app there is no pin on the main page to move to view cars outside the immediate 7 cars ... when I park to wAit for a ping I want to know where all the cars are within a certain area not just the immediate area ... I may want to drive a bit further out to be in a more beneficial area


O well it never shows more than a couple of cars, you have to move it around to different spots, and if you don't move it far enough it doesn't refresh new cars. Try moving it super far away wait for cars to load, then move it back to where you want to look, that usually fixes it.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Yea i sit there dragging it around all night long on android to spot other drivers, maybe they changed something on ios? Actually I even loaded pax app on my kindle fire I use for playing music logged in with my mom's account, when lyft support told me the reason I wasn't appearing on pax map was that I was on some driver/pax account on same device, lol. Of course in reality the last update for driver app had just &%[email protected]!*ed me, and i'd spent a bunch of hours blinking on and off the map, until I reinstalled the driver app, and got a completely different version, even though their hadn't been any official updates lol.
> 
> O well it never shows more than a couple of cars, you have to move it around to different spots, and if you don't move it far enough it doesn't refresh new cars. Try moving it super far away wait for cars to load, then move it back to where you want to look, that usually fixes it.


Appreciate the advice but still no luck .. your right it's probably an ios issue.. I'm using an iPhone


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

RogerJS said:


> Appreciate the advice but still no luck .. your right it's probably an ios issue.. I'm using an iPhone


It shows the closest 8 vehicles, are you looking for something else?


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Ski Free said:


> It shows the closest 8 vehicles, are you looking for something else?


Yes, in the previous pax app you could move the pin to any other area outside the immediate location and see the availabile cars. 
With the new App they've removed that ability with iOS anyway apparently 
at times it's beneficial to drive a little further out to a different location with less Lyft cars around to avoid the competition . I also watch the app to see where the other cars are being requested quickly and if it's slow I may head to that area .


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Don't know what you are talking about, and I have the latest update on Android 6.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Don't know what you are talking about, and I have the latest update on Android 6.
> 
> View attachment 241052


Ive got a iPhone, that may be the issue . 
Notice no pin to move and if you go to the second page where you can move the pin there aren't any cars shown on the map


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

RogerJS said:


> Ive got a iPhone, that may be the issue .
> Notice no pin to move and if you go to the second page where you can move the pin there aren't any cars shown on the map


Seems about right. Too many problems with iphones these days.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Seems about right. Too many problems with iphones these days.


It could also be that this new app hasn't been rolled out to your area yet ...And I agree with the Apple comment


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

RogerJS said:


> It could also be that this new app hasn't been rolled out to your area yet ...And I agree with the Apple comment


If and when it does, I hope I will still be able use the rider app as a tool to spread out from other drivers! I don't think Lyft wants to make it worse on us to be efficient in that way.

When I was a cab driver, other drivers had to use the same positioning tactic or lie about where they are, since dispatchers can't verify over the radio the driver's true location; unless time factors are recorded.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> If and when it does, I hope I will still be able use the rider app as a tool to spread out from other drivers! I don't think Lyft wants to make it worse on us to be efficient in that way.
> 
> When I was a cab driver, other drivers had to use the same positioning tactic or lie about where they are, since dispatchers can't verify over the radio the driver's true location; unless time factors are recorded.


I'm betting once you receive the new app you'll be in the same situation I'm in ... I wish I knew this was going to happen and I wouldn't have downloaded the updated app


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I had been having problems with the new driver app, and the solution customer support gave me was next time don't update. So now the version i'm on is slightly better, so I'm scared to update to the newest version and have it break again. I wish there was a way to download 2 versions and a/b test.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> I had been having problems with the new driver app, and the solution customer support gave me was next time don't update. So now the version i'm on is slightly better, so I'm scared to update to the newest version and have it break again. I wish there was a way to download 2 versions and a/b test.


Wouldn't it be cool if we could download the version from a few years ago with higher pay and achievable PDB hours?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

RogerJS said:


> Ive got a iPhone, that may be the issue .
> Notice no pin to move and if you go to the second page where you can move the pin there aren't any cars shown on the map


RogerJS. I think that pic needs some editing.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Z129 said:


> RogerJS. I think that pic needs some editing.


Thanks ... but the address isn't actually mine


----------

